# Vinegar bottle shaped salt & pepper mills



## Spiceman (May 28, 2008)

This pair of salt & pepper mills are based on the shape of glass vingar bottles which were common in the UK in the 1950s. Naturally there is a small amount of 'artistic licence!' They are 8" high. The base is made from Spanish Olive and the top half from Cocobolo.
The small cocobolo disc on the top of the right hand side mill is used to differentiate between the two, this one being the pepper.


----------



## ed4copies (May 28, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL workmanship Chris!!!!

Really like "covering" the adjusting knob.

Aren't you afraid your olive wood will crack???  (mine did--but MUCH different design could be the reason)


----------



## alamocdc (May 28, 2008)

Quite stunning, Chris. I love the shape and the grain really sets these off.[^]


----------



## Jim15 (May 28, 2008)

Great work they are very,very nice.


----------



## laurie sullivan (May 29, 2008)

I agree with everyone. they are perfect.

Laurie


----------



## markgum (May 29, 2008)

Great work; and nice trick with the disc on the top to differentiate between the two.  The colours make a great contrast..


----------



## MDWine (May 29, 2008)

Very nice indeed!
Great design, material contrast, and execution!

Good on ya' mate!


----------



## holmqer (May 29, 2008)

They look great


----------



## ahoiberg (May 30, 2008)

man are those pretty. some of the nicest ones i've seen. great work!


----------



## whatwoodido (May 30, 2008)

The pepper mills look really great.  I haven't seen taht shape before, may have to steal if for my own use.

Did you do anything to seal the cocobolo since it is a species that is known to be a fairly severe allergen for some people?  Better than the peppermills I have seen made out of spalted woods.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 2, 2008)

Those are very pretty, nice contours and wood choices


----------



## gmcnut (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice Chris.

Now be a good lad and pass the chips please.[^]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 3, 2008)

Excellent shape and a fine combination of woods.


----------

